# Critter eliminator



## FishingBuds (May 8, 2011)

My son's youth 410 has been just sitting since he out grew it, so he asked if I could do something with it, since we mainly use it as a critter eliminator, so I Hand cut and carved out a new handle for it, this way I can just walk by and take care of buisness.

Mocked it off of a set of S&W 629 classic grips






Drawed out & cut





Sanded





Finished and stained





Nothen Fancy, But it works


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 8, 2011)

That looks cool.
What's the over all length? More than 26" I hope.


----------



## FishingBuds (May 8, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> That looks cool.
> What's the over all length? More than 26" I hope.



yep 26 1/2" to be exact :wink:


----------



## TNtroller (May 8, 2011)

looks "convenient" to me. Nice work.


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2011)

nice job!


----------



## jkbirocz (May 9, 2011)

Very cool and awesome job on the grips. I wanna do something similar with an over under, just haven't found a cheap crappy old over under yet. That looks like it would work for getting rid of ticks :lol:


----------



## lswoody (May 9, 2011)

Very cool job!!!!!


----------



## gouran01 (May 10, 2011)

nice! and here I am all of a sudden inclined to start another dang project!


----------



## ray55classic (May 29, 2011)

Very nice, classier than a store bought snakecharmer, and gave a new life to an unused shotgun,Cool!! =D> =D> =D>


----------

